
Making open source mathematical software easily available on the web - williamstein
https://share.cocalc.com/share/6cd832d3-c523-41e3-9e54-c8f2d2e8fa2a/travel/2018/2018-07-icms/talks/cocalc/slides/slides.html#1
======
williamstein
I gave this opening plenary talk at ICMS 2018 on CoCalc, realtime sync,
architecture, Jupyter, SageMath, and the business situation... [http://icms-
conference.org/2018/](http://icms-conference.org/2018/)

